# rate me (17yo) and tell me what can I improve in my ugly face?



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

can I change something? jaw, cheekbones? [this second photo is from 1 year ago]


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 23, 2019)

Jaw too short, wrap around jaw implants when you're older.


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

thx for advice, when I get jaw implant I will be 5/10?


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 23, 2019)

nice eyes coloring, groom you eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice eye area. Bad jaw though. 

Start mewing now


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

thx for advice. Jaw improving is most important I see. But my lips aren't bad? too big? :/


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 23, 2019)

3 psl acne and beta face it's difficult but you can ascend with surgery.


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

@acnapfag
im new and I dont know what mean "psl". can u explain?


----------



## DarknLost (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> View attachment 15316
> can I change something? jaw, cheekbones? [this second photo is from 1 year ago]
> View attachment 15314



+Symmetrical face,beautiful eyes and hair,nice nose shape
-Jaw is too short,eyebrows too thick.Get a groom
Face seems dry too,makeup helps alot

You are not ugly btw imo


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 23, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Jaw too short, wrap around jaw implants when you're older.


This


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> @acnapfag
> im new and I dont know what mean "psl". can u explain?


psl is a rating scale. like irl
https://lookism.net/Thread-The-PSL-rating-system-explained-Useful-thread


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

ok, Jaw implants will be good.
when it comes to acne, I treat him with an "izotek" (its the Polish name of this medican) it will help me of acne for 100% 
[I am waiting for the opinions of other people]


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jan 23, 2019)

Forehead too large for chin.
How tall are you btw?


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Forehead too large for chin.
> How tall are you btw?


170cm. Chin surgery will help me? :/


----------



## Absi (Jan 23, 2019)

4/10, but you have a potential, start mewing now and at the future you can be a 6


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

Absi said:


> 4/10, also how tall are you


170


----------



## Absi (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> 170


I Have seen it, also how old are you?
Edit : it's in the title, sorry


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

age does not make any difference.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Jan 23, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Start mewing now


What is mewing?


----------



## Absi (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> age does not make any difference.


It does, also being 170cm (5"7) is a problem, wear lifts so you will be a 175cm (5"9)
Also hope you grow taller cuz 170cm is considered a Manlet in a lot of places


TheGoodGuy said:


> What is mewing?


Good tongue posture


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Jan 23, 2019)

Absi said:


> Good tongue posture


lol and what does that mean then? Ahegeo?


----------



## Absi (Jan 23, 2019)

TheGoodGuy said:


> lol and what does that mean then? Ahegeo?


Keep your tongue at the roof of your mouth and breath through your nose


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

ok, chin and jawline implants. eyebrow groom and acne.
any suggestions else?


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Jan 23, 2019)

Absi said:


> Keep your tongue at the roof of your mouth and breath through your nose


Oh I see nice.


----------



## Absi (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> ok, chin and jawline implants. eyebrow groom and acne.
> any suggestions else?


Mew and chew + wear lifts


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

fine. but does all this make sense? I have a chance after all this to look good for girls?


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

any opinions/advice else?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 23, 2019)

I’d say your dead average. Not ugly but not necessarily attractive, try a new haircut to give the illusion of a smaller forehead.


----------



## VST (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> View attachment 15316
> can I change something? jaw, cheekbones? [this second photo is from 1 year ago]
> View attachment 15314


Lower third looks underdeveloped. Mew & Chew mastic, mordo.
Mine was similar when I was like 16


----------



## Weed (Jan 23, 2019)

Jaw DED SRS also bit of vertical chin length needed


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

"Lower third looks underdeveloped. Mew & Chew mastic, mordo.
Mine was similar when I was like 16"

And it help you? 
*and really im dead average? Only average? Fuck.*


----------



## androidcel (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> "Lower third looks underdeveloped. Mew & Chew mastic, mordo.
> Mine was similar when I was like 16"
> 
> And it help you?
> *and really im dead average? Only average? Fuck.*


Do you get much female attention?


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

Ok, Im white and dead average so I can easly get Asian women xD


androidcel said:


> Do you get much female attention?


I dont really know, girls do not feel disgusted with me and look at me but they do not pick up me


----------



## VST (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> "Lower third looks underdeveloped. Mew & Chew mastic, mordo.
> Mine was similar when I was like 16"
> 
> And it help you?


I didn't chew, but I did clench my jaw all the time for like 2 years (don't do it, it's bad for your teeth) so rather than clenching on it's own, slot a piece of mastic inbetween your molars.

It helped me a lot with my jaw not gonna lie. I'll post pics later.


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

Ok, maybe I overdid it. Im not ugly but I dont want be normie. Really anything cant help? Jaw implants, Chin implants? Im just dead average?


----------



## VST (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> Ok, maybe I overdid it. Im not ugly but I dont want be normie. Really anything cant help? Jaw implants, Chin implants? Im just dead average?







Left is my Jaw at 16, right is my jaw at 19.
Chewing and mewing works.


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

wooow, really big difference..
But i also have poor chin. Will chewing and mewing help me?


----------



## VST (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> wooow, really big difference..
> But i also have poor chin. Will chewing and mewing help me?


It might as it moves up the maxilla, making your chin seem bigger. Pozdro


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

Dzięki mordo. Tak szczerze to nie jestem brzydki, nie? Taki normie typowy który nie wyróżnia się w niczym ?xd


----------



## VST (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> Dzięki mordo. Tak szczerze to nie jestem brzydki, nie? Taki normie typowy który nie wyróżnia się w niczym ?xd


Wygladasz lepiej od przecietnego polaka, ale przecietny polak nie jest zbyt przystojny. Tutaj wiekszosc ludzi na zachodzie mieszka gdzie poprzeczka jest o wiele wyzsza.


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

No w sumie racja.. nie mam kartoflanej twarzy i będę mieć bdb dobry start w życie. 
Myślisz ze miałbym szanse na jakąś polke? Chociaż taka totalnie przeciętna z ryja i ciała bo nie chce żyć samotnie i nienawidzę samotności, potrzebuje mocno kontaktu z ludźmi


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> 170


17 and only 5'6? I think it is over.


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 23, 2019)

Over.


AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> 17 and only 5'6? I think it is over.


170 = 5'7


----------



## VST (Jan 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> No w sumie racja.. nie mam kartoflanej twarzy i będę mieć bdb dobry start w życie.
> Myślisz ze miałbym szanse na jakąś polke? Chociaż taka totalnie przeciętna z ryja i ciała bo nie chce żyć samotnie i nienawidzę samotności, potrzebuje mocno kontaktu z ludźmi


No ta, mozesz se tinder pobrac is zobaczyc jak ci idzie, tylko jakies foty dobre uzyj bo tinder to 50% jakosc zdjec i 50% wyglad. 

wgl mozesz jeszcze zaczac brac MK677, ci pomoze z produkcja hormonu wzrostu wiec jeszcze moze urosniesz z pare cm.


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

Really over because of 170cm in 17 yo ? Ehh.


----------



## Kenma (Jan 23, 2019)

Groom eyebrows, improve skin 






Kenma said:


> Groom eyebrows, improve skin


Do you want to be Pretty Boy or Chad?


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

oh, a lot of difference
maybe its weird question but can u do something with my chin, jawline? I just want to see how it can change to be more motivate and I'm also very curious


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 23, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Jaw too short, wrap around jaw implants when you're older.



this
for the rest probably you will ascend by growing up


----------



## nestivv (Jan 23, 2019)

hahhahha Idk who I want to be. I just want to be attractive to girl, nothing more bro. edit; now I realized - in this 3 photo my face look like a potato hahaha


----------

